# 1st post



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2012)

this is the first post in family cycling .

this is one reason why more people should own tandems


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2012)

Blimey ... you lot don't hang about do you ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Feb 2012)

Could you recommend a good bike pet carrier? want to take my cat for a ride


----------



## colly (25 Feb 2012)

On a family note then: I took my grand daughter cycling for the first time today. Not all that far, on a cycle track, 3 or 4 miles about, and she was going like a good-un. Doing her best to 'drive' me off the track. She thought that was great fun. I think the furthest she has been before in one stint is probably less than a mile in the park. 

Here's looking to more of the same.


----------



## col (25 Feb 2012)

Got a new nephew today, ill try and get him into cycling soon


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Feb 2012)

Right i will start the pictures off with a few old ones....
First test ride of the trailer






Manifold way ride


----------



## Shaun (26 Feb 2012)

Great pictures. You're going to need a bigger shed to fit all the bikes in when they grow up ...


----------



## broomwagon (26 Feb 2012)

As a family, we tend to head off to the Derwent valley, Londendale Trail or the Monsal Trail in Derbyshire. We have our own Mt Bikes so there's no hireing to do and the scenery is glorious, and they're traffic free too.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Feb 2012)

Probably not a good idea to post pics of how carried my kids when they were young eh ?


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2012)

broomwagon said:


> As a family, we tend to head off to the Derwent valley, Londendale Trail or the Monsal Trail in Derbyshire. We have our own Mt Bikes so there's no hireing to do and the scenery is glorious, and they're traffic free too.


We did a lot of miles on those when the kids were starting out... great introductions to cycling.


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Feb 2012)

No shed for my fleet,the car toys went when number one was born 8 years ago so now it is my "man cave/bike garage" ! Thankfully the kids love cycling......not sure if i can get Mrs Skud to join in though


----------



## arallsopp (26 Feb 2012)

For the first couple of years, both of mine were dragged behind the SMGTe in a trailer. Normally, we have the net cover in place, but as Ted had recently begun poking holes through it, we did a few weeks of sunshine without the lid. Looked like this:


Nowadays, Ted's old enough to ride his own. Darcey's getting closer, but there's always Daddy's big bike to help her out when she get's tired.

Andy.


----------



## Mice (2 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> For the first couple of years, both of mine were dragged behind the SMGTe in a trailer. Normally, we have the net cover in place, but as Ted had recently begun poking holes through it, we did a few weeks of sunshine without the lid. Looked like this:
> 
> 
> Nowadays, Ted's old enough to ride his own. Darcey's getting closer, but there's always Daddy's big bike to help her out when she get's tired.
> ...



Awwwwww! Lovely (except the bit when Miss P took a tumble - excellent recovery though)

M


----------

